# Ladies and Gentlemen I give you:The Orbinator!! (Bulb's Drummer!!)



## bulb (Nov 10, 2006)

His name is Travis Orbin, but for reasons obvious to probably only like 5 people in the world we have coined him "The Orbinator" and he is Officially Periphery's new drummer, though because he can actually play it we will actually play a bunch of Bulb stuff too wheee!!

Here are a few cool clips he made of his drumming. One a very cold and mechanical drum solo that focuses more on technique, odd subdivisions of beats and ambidexterity.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N6Fc-7upYeY

The next on the more flavorful side is a bunch of Grooves played on the left hand side of his kit (he uses cable hats so he can play open handed so he is in fact leading with his left foot)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3fvZ-ddyNkQ

And finally just cuz he had to, he grooves along to a jay-z song haha. Note that in the middle section he is actually hitting all the double bass notes to the rapper's rhythm.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=axZ8W5oEElY

I loves mah orbinator and i just had to show him off haha!

Note: the only thing that kinda sucks is that the sync is off in the videos, but "c'est la vie"...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2006)

You have yourself a really talented drummer, Bulb, of course you're a talented guitarist/songwriter too, that's even better. I would love to see you guys play live.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 11, 2006)

Chris: man I hate video where the sound and videos off
: yeah
Chris: but he is indeed awesome
: check the other ones
Chris: holy crap, the jay z one is awesome
: I'm just watching that
Chris: who is this guy
...
Chris: oh well he's good


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 11, 2006)

The Jay Z drum along is fucking awesome. He is definiltey an awesome drummer especially since he plays double bass.


----------



## Chris (Nov 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Chris: man I hate video where the sound and videos off
> xDEJ915x: yeah
> Chris: but he is indeed awesome
> xDEJ915x: check the other ones
> ...




^ Not me.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 11, 2006)

That Jay-Z one is freakin' awesome


----------



## smueske (Nov 14, 2006)

Good shit, Maynard! Full of mad flavah


----------



## skinhead (Nov 16, 2006)

Rap sucks byt that Drumming Rocks!!!

Bubl enjoy that drumer!


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Blast beats make everything better.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2006)

You need someone named Tube to join your band.. 

I'm sure we'll hear some sound clips soon, cant wait \m/


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

If I ever get back up there, I want to watch you guys practice.


----------



## Phreeck (Dec 10, 2006)

Why are all drummers called travis? lol


----------



## Korbain (Dec 26, 2006)

lol guess the name is somehow a connection to the drums  lol he's an awsome drummer though. He'll add alot to your already fucking great music


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 27, 2006)

rap sucks .good drummer i bet he can play some zappa tunes note for note


----------

